# What the heck, not my account?!



## Domination (Jun 23, 2009)

Were you the guy at the shoutbox?


----------



## k3vin369 (Jun 23, 2009)

Okay, so just a few minutes ago, I visited GBATemp. I saw a topic about a guy bricking his Wii and decided to reply. Next thing I know, I look at my reply and the thing is... It is not my user. Somehow I was logged onto a guy named p1ngp0ng or something like that. Seriously, what the heck happened, I don't even know who that is and no one in my house even knows about GBATemp besides me. Weirdest thing that happened to me on GBATemp. Does anyone know if this is some kind of prank?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 23, 2009)

nope, this is a bug that happens occasionally, although i seem to be stuck with elixirdream's account when that happen to me twice :X


----------



## k3vin369 (Jun 23, 2009)

LMAO kind of funny actually, but I think they really need to fix this bug, just in case someone decides to hack another person's account for some weird messed up reason :S


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 23, 2009)

What the shit!!????


----------



## WildWon (Jun 23, 2009)

Comment: And THATS the reason p1ngpong should be banned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Off Topic: Hmm... so everyone in this forum has posted "Today" (even OP). Everyone, except Domination. The last post behind mine says "yesterday".

On Topic: Thats effin weird. I've heard of it happening a couple of random times before. I wonder if there's something that can be done to keep that from happening. Well, thats out of MY realm of understanding lol.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 23, 2009)

I once logged in as Bonemonkey and couldn't log out because he was banned :X


----------



## Cablephish (Jun 23, 2009)

I wish these little follies would happen to me. I want to have a reason to post on the forum bugs too


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 23, 2009)

Moved to the right place.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 23, 2009)

I once logged as Hadrian and asked to get my name changed to Gaydrian.. fun times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





j/k.. that's a pretty serious bug.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 23, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I once logged as Hadrian and asked to get my name changed to Gaydrian.. fun times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO IT WAS YOOOOOOUUUU!!!


----------



## david432111 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, seriously?


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 23, 2009)

wow, not heard of that bug. hope it gets fixed soon...


----------



## Reaper (Jun 23, 2009)

I want this bug
how do I activate?


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 23, 2009)

Cool bug it seems that when people are posting something and when they log into someone elses user its always the person that has a lot of posts.


----------



## Law (Jun 23, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> I wish these little follies would happen to me. I want to have a reason to post on the forum bugs too



You just want to get into my account, you jerk!


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 23, 2009)

You mean we could be posting as someone else if we didn't notice?.... scary.


----------



## vergilite (Jun 23, 2009)

hahah gaydrian man i love this site


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

jjc1992 said:
			
		

> hahah gaydrian man i love this site



Hadrian had many cool usernames 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Including Gaydrian, Lesdrian, Hadrian Uranium and the lately Dongdrian


----------



## Blue-K (Jun 24, 2009)

Happend to me two days ago too...don't know the Membername i was, but definitely not Blue-K. Still, it was kinda scary to see that something like this can happen...


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2009)

Were you the guy at the shoutbox?


----------



## chrisf (Jun 24, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I once logged in as Bonemonkey and couldn't log out because he was banned :X



hahaha bonemonkey screwed you


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2009)

Who logged in as me, and made me look like I like Radioactivity and robots?!?!


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 24, 2009)

If anyone uses your username and they post something that is a bit untoward we'll be able to know if its you or not by the IP on the post and then track it back to anyone with the same IP.
Just thought I'd mention that.


----------



## chrisf (Jun 24, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> If anyone uses your username and they post something that is a bit untoward we'll be able to know if its you or not by the IP on the post and then track it back to anyone with the same IP.
> Just thought I'd mention that.
> 
> i wonder if i was ever logged in as someone else and didnt know it. i been making crazy posts lately too
> ...



wasnt me. maybe it was bone monkey!


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 24, 2009)

pingpong was the name that hijacked my account. weird thing that i cant post nor log out. but i was glad it was normal days to follow. I didnt touched his/her account though as I cant do anything

sorry for confusions but i meant it was logged in as my account when i open this forum. he/she didnt hijacked mine as you were thinking


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 24, 2009)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> pingpong was the name that hijacked my account. weird thing that i cant post nor log out. but i was glad it was normal days to follow. I didnt touched his/her account though as I cant do anything
> 
> sorry for confusions but i meant it was logged in as my account when i open this forum. he/she didnt hijacked mine as you were thinking



So was it you who PM'ed me through my own account? Because the person who did dint say their username and I have no idea who it was. In any case that makes two people who have logged in as me in two days, which is a worry.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 24, 2009)

Never happend to me.
But sometimes I log out and click on "HOME" it still shows me Logged in. yesterday I had to log out 3 times..


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 25, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> I want this bug
> how do I activate?



well, just pray 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sooner or later, if u are lucky enough, u will get it


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 25, 2009)

I cant be just a coincidence.. Something has to be partnering these things up..


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 26, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Who logged in as me, and made me look like I like Radioactivity and robots?!?!
> the same person who made you look like barbie last year?
> 
> QUOTE(Curley5959 @ Jun 25 2009, 07:01 PM) I cant be just a coincidence.. Something has to be partnering these things up..


fatso and elixir switched accounts last time


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2009)

maybe pika and curley can try trading your accounts for an hour? ;P


----------



## Perseid (Jun 26, 2009)

Creepy. I had to look at the top of the page to make sure I was really me. LOL

Does this form use custom software or something? 'cause it must be a session conflict or something, which I'd like to think wouldn't happen on major forum software. And if one of the operators DID code this whole site, then, damn. Kudos to you session bugs or not.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 26, 2009)

To PingPong, I didnt do anything while Im not using my own account. I didnt post, write any PM or did anything as I cant access the forum nor the site. If you have been hijacked by someone else, it's not me.


----------



## k3vin369 (Jun 26, 2009)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> I cant be just a coincidence.. Something has to be partnering these things up..



I think it was really a coincidence. I had no idea who p1ngpong was. I didn't even know I was on his account until I posted. Yeah it is weird, and I actually don't want to be logged on his again x____x


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

thats an OWNAGE glitch


----------

